# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Pesca >  Prohibición de la captura y suelta

## joaquin_hel

Buenos días:

Escribo este mensaje a ver si alguien me puede aclarar un poco la situación. Soy pescador en Castilla la Mancha desde hace muchos años y aunque últimamente tenía la afición un poco abandonada me ha vuelto el gusanillo.

Mi duda viene referente a la captura y suelta, que yo siempre he practicado. Ayer salí de pesca y pesqué varios lucios y luciopercas de distinto tamaño y al devolver una de estas capturas al embalse, un señor que estaba a mi lado, me dijo que tuviera cuidado que por eso me podría multar, sinceramente no me lo creí mucho, pero hoy al ver la Orden de Vedas de 2014 me encuentro con que es verdad, que tenemos que matar prácticamente cualquier especie que se pesque en Castilla La Mancha:

Trucha arco iris
Carpa
Carpín
Black bass,  
Lucio
Pez gato negro
Perca sol, pez sol
Gobio
Lucioperca
Alburno
Cangrejo rojo


Se escapa el Barbo, la Trucha, la Boga y poco más.


Estoy bastante sorprendido, no tiendo esta legislación en absoluto, ¿alguien me puede confirmar que es así? ¿Qué consiste en dejar los ríos y embalses sin peces? Porque algunas especies vale, pero la carpa por ejemplo es un sin sentido.

Saludos.

----------


## No Registrado

¿Será que lo que se pretende es cuidar las especies propias y eliminar las importadas?

¿Has pensado en eso?

----------


## joaquin_hel

Si en eso estoy de acuerdo, se deben proteger las especies autóctonas, pero que sentido tienen que me multen a mi como pescador por no querer matar un pez. ¿Qué se supone que debo hacer, dejarlo allí en la orilla? No creo que sea esa la forma de solucionar los problemas que tenemos en nuestros ríos y embalses, que no son pocos. Vería bien que aconsejen o recomienden matarlos, pero de ahí a poder multarnos... 

Y por otro lado, una especie como la carpa que lleva años y años en nuestras aguas también es necesario matarlas ahora, ¿qué vamos a llenar todos nuestros rios y embalses de barbos?

Dudo que esta sea la forma de hacer las cosas.

Saludos.

----------


## NoRegistrado

No me gusta el matar por matar. Pero habría que pensar que algo se ha hecho muy mal por parte de algunos pescadores actuales cuando las especies autóctonas están prácticamente desaparecidas en favor de la especie de moda.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

